# Los distribuidores anuncian subidas de precios del 50 % en los alimentos y bebidas



## elpelos (21 Feb 2022)

La que se nos viene.

Los distribuidores anuncian subidas de precios del 50 % en los alimentos y bebidas


----------



## Benedicto Camela (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (21 Feb 2022)

El viernes pasado en Carrefour: Pepsi Light sin cafeína, hasta hace dos semana a 1,10 €, ahora a 1,60 €, un 45% de aumento.


----------



## Gatoo_ (21 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El viernes pasado en Carrefour: *Pepsi Light sin cafeína*, hasta hace dos semana a 1,10 €, ahora a 1,60 €, un 45% de aumento.



El agua del cubo de la fregona es más barata y sabe parecido


----------



## Janus (21 Feb 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> La que se nos viene.
> 
> Los distribuidores anuncian subidas de precios del 50 % en los alimentos y bebidas



En burbuja el tema de que de la crisis se sale por inflación está contado.
Han aprovechado una situación para tener la excusa. La culpa es de todos nosotros que nos hemos lanzado a consumir. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> El agua del cubo de la fregona es más barata y sabe parecido



Pero no tiene burbujitas


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (21 Feb 2022)

Ya veras que pronto la gente empieza a olvidarse de la pandemia
La Ostia de realidad, va a ser broooootal


----------



## Azrael_II (21 Feb 2022)

Pepsi light?

Qué tipo de filias tiene la gente?

Por cierto esto es una brutalidad de ser cierto


----------



## Iron John (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## f700b (21 Feb 2022)

Almenos no nos gobierna la extrema derecha


----------



## daputi ha muerto (21 Feb 2022)

la huerta y la granja de europa arrastrada por él hambre; España debería convertirse en una autarquía con cierre de fronteras, salida de todas las organizaciones, crear la bomba atómica en seis meses (capacidad hay para ello) y retroceder 50 años para intentar lograr una vida similar a la de nuestros abuelos, sino con el tiempo, la debilidad como Pueblo y la política social destructora que padecemos nos veremos inmersos en la desaparición, cuando recordemos el nombre de España en un futuro lo asociaremos a la nostalgia de un sueño imposible de conseguir, el hambre física nos devorará.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Pepsi light?
> 
> Qué tipo de filias tiene la gente?
> 
> Por cierto esto es una brutalidad de ser cierto



Cada uno se droga como puede


----------



## Autómata (21 Feb 2022)

Esto afectará al rendimiento del ladrillo, que siempre se queda con todo el excedente de la renta disponible del currito.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (21 Feb 2022)

¿Falta materia grasa? No hay problema, que regalen liposucciones gratis a cambio de la grasilla. Va a haber para exportar (y no me excluyo)  Todo sea por ayudar al país.

Sería curioso, porque luego sería como comerte tu propia grasa en la mantequilla y los yogures... Eso sí que es economía circular en estado puro


----------



## Joloan (21 Feb 2022)

Y dirán que la inflación es del 6 por ciento, en fin...


----------



## el segador (21 Feb 2022)

Haz que pase....


----------



## gester (21 Feb 2022)

Ahora cada vez que vas a comprar te tienes que llevar los kleenex para secarte las lágrimas cuando te dan el total y no llevas ni pescado ni carne.


----------



## vettonio (21 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pero no tiene burbujitas



Recuerdas lo de Cela y el barreño? 
Pues no hay mas que invertir el flujo. 
Si es que os ahogáis en un...


----------



## RvD (21 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que han subido el SMI a 1000.


----------



## coscorron (21 Feb 2022)

Esos niveles de inflación son insoportables para una gran cantidad de gente y otros directamente nos negamos a soportarlos. Por A o por B esto va a llevar a ajustes en otros mercados a no mucho tardar porque lo que no se puede vender directamente no se produce y un ejemplo claro ha sido la desaparición del cordero que te lo pretendían vender a 15 euros el kg la pierna de cordero recental cuando siempre costaba 9 euros. Simplemente ha dejado de venderse y ya no esta ni en los escaparates.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (21 Feb 2022)

Subidón bestial de precios de energía y alimentación + salarios congelados o a la baja = guano por las orejas.


----------



## Mentefria2 (21 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Esos niveles de inflación son insoportables para una gran cantidad de gente y otros directamente nos negamos a soportarlos. Por A o por B esto va a llevar a ajustes en otros mercados a no mucho tardar porque lo que no se puede vender directamente no se produce y un ejemplo claro ha sido la desaparición del cordero que te lo pretendían vender a 15 euros el kg la pierna de cordero recental cuando siempre costaba 9 euros. Simplemente ha dejado de venderse y ya no esta ni en los escaparates.



Bienvenido a Latinoamérica hamijo. Allí tampoco se consiguen esos "lujos"..


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Feb 2022)

Mi mejor inversión de finales de 2020: Almacén de comida


----------



## Kiral (21 Feb 2022)

Llevo 15 meses avisandolo aquí. Las subidas en origen al agricultor, van a trasladarse al consumidor. Y como he dicho siempre: Las subidas están siendo de hasta un 300% en muchos, muchísimos insumos. Suponiendo que hayan, que algunos están agotados. 

Así que no os creáis que este 50% de subida va a ser puntual. Se va a ir todo, como mínimo, al doble de su precio actual.

Actual.

Pero nada, vosotros seguid hablando de Ayuso, del covid y de Ucrania, que mola más.


----------



## Pili33 (21 Feb 2022)

En los "Supercor" (de elcorteingles) cierran los contenedores de basura con candados, los cuales los abren solo para meter productos en ellos o para abrirlos cuando saben que vienen los de la basura. Cuando se les pregunta por qué hacen eso responden que es política de empresa hacerlo, ya que da mala imagen que los vagabundos husmeen en los contenedores aledaños a sus establecimientos.


----------



## froiliano (21 Feb 2022)

A ver sin perjuicio de que la subida de precios es real, que lo es, el título es un clickbait de tomo y lomo; y luego la gente entra a comentar como miuras. 

El puto artículo se refiere a subidas en las *ISLAS BALEARES*, islas con un condicionante especial dado que como indica el artículo las mercancías llegan por barco y al incremento de precios per se de los productos, se suma el incremento de los fletes como dice la propia noticia... 

Luego nos quejamos de los zennials y su escasa capacidad para leer y comprender un texto; pero joder, lo del clickbait y directamente ni leer el texto que se enlaza por determinadas generaciones da para nota... Es increíble como la gente entra a comentar como locos siempre y cuando la noticia confirme su "sesgo" político o social. 

Una pena. Y al que me trate de llamar rojo de mierda o socialista, me puede comer el cimbrel y los cojones; porque esa es otra, si no se dice lo que algunos quieren oir, rojo, socialista, Venezuela.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pero no tiene burbujitas



Un buen chorro de lejia y luego otro de acido clorhidrico y tienes burbujitas al gusto.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (21 Feb 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> ¿Falta materia grasa? No hay problema, que regalen liposucciones gratis a cambio de la grasilla. Va a haber para exportar (y no me excluyo)  Todo sea por ayudar al país.
> 
> Sería curioso, porque luego sería como comerte tu propia grasa en la mantequilla y los yogures... Eso sí que es economía circular en estado puro



Toda la grasa estan en los culos de nuestras charos.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Feb 2022)

No se puede. Hay que enjuagar todos los millones que se han pedido al BCE para el tema crisis coronavirus, aunque España tiene un plus porque desde que entro viruelo se triplico la entrada de papelitos para poder pagar chiringuitos y promesas hechas a militantes del PSOE para que votaran a Pedro Sanchez como secretario general.


----------



## coscorron (21 Feb 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Bienvenido a Latinoamérica hamijo. Allí tampoco se consiguen esos "lujos"..



Asi es ... Determinadas cosas si no pueden producirse a precios asequibles o se dedicarán unicamente a la exportacion o simplemente no se produciran porque la gente a determinados precios no podrá comprarlas. Si no puedes comprar cordero (de solomillo y ternera o pescadillas ya ni hablamos) pues la gente compra pollo y conejo o coliflor ...


----------



## Informatico77 (21 Feb 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 951927



el COVID es un virus socialista.

El nivel de sectarismo es acojonante.


----------



## Octubrista (21 Feb 2022)

La ventaja de España es que aún hay alimentos frescos a buenos precios.

Por ejemplo, es cierto que productos como las conservas de salsa de tomate (por poner un ejemplo), han subido, pues hay fruterías de barrio en las que se pueden comprar tomates a 1€kg )e incluso menos si se compran más de 2kg), además, sólo 4% de IVA (si lo pagan).

Se hace salsa de tomate como hacían las abuelas, y sin conservantes, azúcares, etc.

Este fin de semana mis niños encontraron ricos unos espaguetis con salsa hecha así.

El problema es la falta de tiempo, pero, por ejemplo, en mi casa se intenta hacer mayonesa de forma tradicional (que ha subido de 0.70€ a 1.10€), así como hacemos yogures naturales (y la leche no ha subido tanto), y le echamos frutas, y así con casi todo.


----------



## janjononas (21 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El viernes pasado en Carrefour: Pepsi Light sin cafeína, hasta hace dos semana a 1,10 €, ahora a 1,60 €, un 45% de aumento.



Te están haciendo un favor y no lo sabes


----------



## John Connor (21 Feb 2022)

Que no pasa nada! que si la comida sube el 50% y la luz sube un 1000% se paga y punto! Esto solo afecta a los cuatro agarraos del foro (como ya me dijo un conocido forero cuyo nick empieza por "Dabu" y termina por "ti").

Tenemos a Morad que hace rap, deberiamos sentirnos muy orgullosos de ser un pais moderno.

Si manana dice que la comida sube 1.000.000 %, ya os digo que NO PASA ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (21 Feb 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> el COVID es un virus socialista.
> 
> El nivel de sectarismo es acojonante.



El covid pone un 50% de impuestos a los combustibles.

Tu nivel de retraso es acojonante.


----------



## Padre_Karras (21 Feb 2022)

A mi plin. Tengo latunes hasta 2028. Justo a tiempo para el meteorito, la parusía, Kalki, Nibiru, los annunakis, la inversión de los polos o lo que sea que venga a rematarnos.


----------



## HaCHa (21 Feb 2022)

Que si el socialismo amigo, que si al menos no gobierna la derecha... Stupendo. No entendéis no por dónde os pega el viento, ¿verdad?

La cosa es que podríamos tener al frente al puto Bas Piñar y la inflación y el virus estarían exactamente donde están, que todo el puto mundo va igual, haya votado lo que haya votado. Aquí o en el continente de al lado.

Pero si queréis echarle la culpa a la abuela que fuma, pues nada, visto que os funciona con los subnormales que os toman en serio.


----------



## Besucher (21 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo 15 meses avisandolo aquí. Las subidas en origen al agricultor, van a trasladarse al consumidor. Y como he dicho siempre: Las subidas están siendo de hasta un 300% en muchos, muchísimos insumos. Suponiendo que hayan, que algunos están agotados.
> 
> Así que no os creáis que este 50% de subida va a ser puntual. Se va a ir todo, como mínimo, al doble de su precio actual.
> 
> ...



Amigo Kiral, la gente es idiota por naturaleza y no escuchan ni lo que les interesa.

Gente como tú, un verdadero experto en lo agrario, que lo llevas diciendo desde que se empezó a insinuar, pero "naide" te hace caso, y ahora todos se echan las manos en la cabeza.

En otras cosas en las que yo tengo mi "especialidad" también lo comento para quien quiera sacar conclusiones. La gente no quiere escuchar, y quienes lo hacemos se nos califica despectivamente. Pero el ser humano es medio idiota (diciéndolo tibiamente), y el español un pueblo bastante por debajo de la media.

Que cada palo aguante su vela.

Y en cuanto a los productos que suben de precio, que no se consumen y que acaban de producirse. Estamos en lo que podría terminar siendo como la URSS de los 70-80 en la que las colas kilométricas en las puertas de los supermercados era lo más común, y que cuando conseguías entrar descubrías que no había nada en los estantes. Es sólo el inicio, pero ojo la deriva que puede tomar esto.


----------



## Informatico77 (21 Feb 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> El covid pone un 50% de impuestos a los combustibles.
> 
> Tu nivel de retraso es acojonante.



Un fascista con tu nivel intelectual no es cosa rara. Es que no sé ni cómo te respondo porque no hay por dónde cogerte. ¿Desde cuándo están gravados los combustibles con esos impuestos? ¿Has nacido antes de ayer?


----------



## Benedicto Camela (21 Feb 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Un fascista con tu nivel intelectual no es cosa rara. Es que no sé ni cómo te respondo porque no hay por dónde cogerte. ¿Desde cuándo están gravados los combustibles con esos impuestos? ¿Has nacido antes de ayer?



Tenga usted su zasca, puto ignorante de los cojones.

*








¿Cuántos impuestos pagas por cada litro de gasolina o gasoil? - Autofácil


Cada año, el Gobierno recauda aproximadamente 21.500 millones de euros de los impuestos que gravan a los carburantes. Y es que en España existen ¡hasta tres impuestos que gravan los carburantes! Así se explica que, por ejemplo, de cada litro de gasolina, el 52 % de su precio sean impuestos, un...




www.autofacil.es





El 52% del precio de un litro de gasolina son impuestos y, en el caso del gasoil, el 48%*


----------



## Sardónica (21 Feb 2022)

Con la huerta valenciana y murciana que tenemos. Sin contar la tierra con microclima del Bierzo.

Pero los ahora calentólogos tuvieron que traer basura tercermundista petando aviones.


----------



## pignorado (21 Feb 2022)

Franco ya no está en el Valle.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (21 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo 15 meses avisandolo aquí. Las subidas en origen al agricultor, van a trasladarse al consumidor. Y como he dicho siempre: Las subidas están siendo de hasta un 300% en muchos, muchísimos insumos. Suponiendo que hayan, que algunos están agotados.
> 
> Así que no os creáis que este 50% de subida va a ser puntual. Se va a ir todo, como mínimo, al doble de su precio actual.
> 
> ...



Ucrania aporta el 75 % del trigo que se consume en España 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## grom (21 Feb 2022)

Janus dijo:


> En burbuja el tema de que de la crisis se sale por inflación está contado.
> Han aprovechado una situación para tener la excusa. La culpa es de todos nosotros que nos hemos lanzado a consumir. Es lo que hay.



La culpa es de los Estados que han metido mas de un 10% de deficit imprimiendo dinero.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (21 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo 15 meses avisandolo aquí. Las subidas en origen al agricultor, van a trasladarse al consumidor. Y como he dicho siempre: Las subidas están siendo de hasta un 300% en muchos, muchísimos insumos. Suponiendo que hayan, que algunos están agotados.
> 
> Así que no os creáis que este 50% de subida va a ser puntual. Se va a ir todo, como mínimo, al doble de su precio actual.
> 
> ...



Tiene toda la razón del mundo
Pero aparte de lo de Ayuso
Creo que la subida brutal de precios, el covid, y lo de Ucrania, podría meterse todo en el mismo saco


----------



## Maquinadematar (21 Feb 2022)

Da igual lo que suban, hay gente que seguirá comiendo por 60 o por 100 euros al mes, como alguno de este foro.


----------



## el mensa (21 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> La ventaja de España es que aún hay alimentos frescos a buenos precios.
> 
> Por ejemplo, es cierto que productos como las conservas de salsa de tomate (por poner un ejemplo), han subido, pues hay fruterías de barrio en las que se pueden comprar tomates a 1€kg )e incluso menos si se compran más de 2kg), además, sólo 4% de IVA (si lo pagan).
> 
> ...



No, no falta tiempo, sobran otras cosas como la vida cómoda y ludita que excepto tema videojuegos o algún deporte va toda enfocada al malgasto de tiempo y dinero del sacrosanto papo español, la nueva clase media. 

Las mujeres han pasado de ser buenas amas de casa gestoras de los recursos internos de las familias, a asalariadas quemadoras de dinero de sus sueldos, padres y parejas. Lo importante después de hacer una tortilla, ya ves que "logro", es hacerse una foto con ella y colgarla en redes sociales.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Feb 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> la huerta y la granja de europa arrastrada por él hambre; España debería convertirse en una autarquía con cierre de fronteras, salida de todas las organizaciones, crear la bomba atómica en seis meses (capacidad hay para ello) y retroceder 50 años para intentar lograr una vida similar a la de nuestros abuelos, sino con el tiempo, la debilidad como Pueblo y la política social destructora que padecemos nos veremos inmersos en la desaparición, cuando recordemos el nombre de España en un futuro lo asociaremos a la nostalgia de un sueño imposible de conseguir, el hambre física nos devorará.



Éramos un país paco, pero industria alimentaria potente teníamos, y además Éramos envidiados por nuestra industria textil, juguetera y de calzado

Y encima en los 70 éramos más ecológicos que ahora. Cero plástico, ibas a la lechería y te llenaban la botella de leche, ibas a la bodega y te rellenaban la botella de vino, el resto de bebidas con envase retornable, no te envasaban 3 plátanos o te cubrían de plástico una lechuga o un calabacín, ibas al mercado y comprabas lo fresco para dos días y con las sobras, nuestras madres se inventaban un plato pata aprovecharlas


----------



## AssGaper (21 Feb 2022)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Ucrania aporta el 75 % del trigo que se consume en España
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



empiezas a entender de qué va esta guerra allí y los intereses en dejar de alimentar con carne a la población? Son unos hijos de la gran perra.
El objetivo es crear una gran mantanza en europa de blancos. Bien por vacunas, bien esterilizandolos o bien matándolos de hambre.


----------



## Kiral (21 Feb 2022)

Besucher dijo:


> Amigo Kiral, la gente es idiota por naturaleza y no escuchan ni lo que les interesa.
> 
> Gente como tú, un verdadero experto en lo agrario, que lo llevas diciendo desde que se empezó a insinuar, pero "naide" te hace caso, y ahora todos se echan las manos en la cabeza.
> 
> ...



Está la cosa fea. Fea de verdad. Y la sequía actual va a darnos la puntilla. Vamos a tener que importar muchísimos más productos, y la subida de la gasolina y los fletes (Que también los avisé en diciembre de 2020 cuando pasó en dos meses de 3500 USD a 9000 USD) van a ser el remate disparándolo todo.

No me parece para nada descabellado el escenario que planteas. Para nada. Y no solo eso, esto va a derivar en escenarios de inseguridad clara, con la delincuencia disparada, segregación de clases y población,… vamos hacia los barrios amurallados de Argentina. No sé si los has escuchado, te los recomiendo porque es muy instructivo del futuro que nos puede esperar. 

Ya comenté que el futuro a medio plazo son empresas de seguridad privada. Ya veremos si tampoco me equivoco en esto.


----------



## auricooro (21 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El viernes pasado en Carrefour: Pepsi Light sin cafeína, hasta hace dos semana a 1,10 €, ahora a 1,60 €, un 45% de aumento.



Te doy un consejo, pilla sucralosa y unas cajas de leche. Ahora ya tienes un alimento mucho más completo y sano e igual de dulce. Ah y más barato.


----------



## GatoAzul (21 Feb 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Almenos no nos gobierna la extrema derecha



Depende de lo que se entienda por derecha. Porque si son los que llaman "muertos de hambre y miserables" a sus votantes, vaya desgracia.

Piden la dimisión de Ana Beltrán, la número 3 del PP, por llamar "muertos de hambre y miserables" a los afiliados que protestan frente a la Génova | Burbuja.info


----------



## vinavil (21 Feb 2022)

La mantequilla que compro en el supermercado ha pasado de 2.65 libras a 3.00 en una semana. Costaba 2.35 antes del Brexit, después pasó a 2.50, hace poco a 2.65 y ahora han saltado a 3.00.
O esto o me tengo que pasar a las mantequillas inglesas que no saben a nada.










Isigny Sainte-Mere Unsalted Butter (250g) - Compare Prices - Trolley.co.uk


Compare prices and get your favourite groceries for cheaper across UK's biggest supermarkets and shops. See every price across Asda, Aldi, Tesco, Sainsbury's, Morrisons, and more.




www.trolley.co.uk








Edito: El precio de la mantequilla no parece haber variado en Francia.


----------



## Kiral (21 Feb 2022)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Ucrania aporta el 75 % del trigo que se consume en España
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



No, eso no es cierto. O mejor dicho, tiene un matiz importante: Se consume esa cantidad, porque el nuestro se exporta. Pero si consumiéramos lo que producimos aquí, no nos haría falta más que una cantidad similar de fuera. Seguramente, menos. 

Sabes por qué el ucraniano? Porque vale mucho menos. Yo estoy harto de negociar el precio de mi trigo y que me digan “28 pesetas. O lo tomas, o lo dejas. Mañana entra un barco de Ucrania y está a 22 pesetas”. Eso es real. Y además no me mienten, porque tengo un amigo transitario al que le consulté el tema (El que me comentó lo de lo fletes que acabo de poner ahí atrás) y me lo confirmó, dándome incluso una página web donde poder consultarlo.

Y sabes qué es lo peor? Que decía el nota que “el trigo que viene en esos barcos no se lo daría yo ni al perro que tengo en el campo”. Pero claro, a un 25% más barato… el dinero es el dinero.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Feb 2022)

Bueno, pero vamos a lo realmente importante ¿Ayuso cuando dimite?


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Éramos un país paco, pero industria alimentaria potente teníamos, y además Éramos envidiados por nuestra industria textil, juguetera y de calzado
> 
> Y encima en los 70 éramos más ecológicos que ahora. Cero plástico, ibas a la lechería y te llenaban la botella de leche, ibas a la bodega y te rellenaban la botella de vino, el resto de bebidas con envase retornable, no te envasaban 3 plátanos o te cubrían de plástico una lechuga o un calabacín, ibas al mercado y comprabas lo fresco para dos días y con las sobras, nuestras madres se inventaban un plato pata aprovecharlas



Total.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (21 Feb 2022)

A ver lo que llueve esta primavera. Si el precio de la energía no cede un poco de terreno y hay problemas con el agua, si podemos vivir un momento bastante excepcional con respecto a las cosas de comer y todos sabemos lo que pasa cuando las cosas del comer se ponen complicadas.


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Feb 2022)

Yo al menos estoy preparado para que alguno coma plomo si se pone muy hambriento y pesado.

Lo del canibalismo y tal en caso de hambre extrema, se da en cualquier país del mundo. Vayan con cuidado, tengo entendido que quien come a otro queda grafenado.


----------



## Kiral (21 Feb 2022)

Interviniendo el mercado. No permitiendo que los productos que generamos en suelo europeo salgan fuera. Entre todos los países, tenemos de todo. De todo. Y de sobra. Solo faltaría gas.

Y bajándonos los humos, claro está. Eso de “1 euro 4 vienes” tiene que acabarse. Si solo vamos a consumir 1’5 o 2, pues 2 compramos. Y al carajo las ofertas esas. Ya está bien de tirar las toneladas de comidas que desperdiciamos.

Y mentalizándonos de que tenemos lo que tenemos. Se tiene que acabar eso de comer cerezas en invierno y naranjas en verano. Eso se acabó.

No es una cuestión de rojerío. Es sentido común.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Feb 2022)

La shempion lig de la economia.


----------



## sebososabroso (21 Feb 2022)

Yo compro ciertas cosas en el discount del carrefour, por ser familia numerosa tengo que comprar las cosas casi por toneladas, el caso es que al principio solo veía gitanos y moros comprando allí, incluso los dependientes eran todos panchos, lo normal, vamos, en este tipo de centros, pero llevo viendo unos meses como empiezan a aparecer familias españolas, incluso a dos amigos míos, profesores, los he visto comprar allí, con esto quiero decir que la peña ya se están bajando del burro, es como las low cost, antes solo coches hechos mierda, ahora suvs y porches.


----------



## Murray's (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Excovid (21 Feb 2022)

Por mi zona de momento los contenedores se los han agenciado los moros. Ya mismo habrá que zumbarles para que dejen sitio.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Feb 2022)

janjononas dijo:


> Te están haciendo un favor y no lo sabes



Sí, porque a partir de ahora, aparte de ganar salud me ahorraré una pasta.


----------



## Gothaus (21 Feb 2022)

Pero lo importante es que se ha conseguido frenar a la ultraderecha. Luego está el tema de la cobi y el drama Ayuso-Casado.

¿La economía? ¿A quién le importa la economía?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (21 Feb 2022)

Pero seguimos parando a la extrema derecha que es lo importante.


----------



## javac (21 Feb 2022)

Si la luz sube, los abonos suben, la gasolina sube, el coste de todas ellas se pasa al consumidor


----------



## noseyo (21 Feb 2022)

Con más pateras y inmigrantes se arregla y si hace falta confinamiento pues adelante


----------



## Jasa (21 Feb 2022)

Sois unos agoreros, esas noticias son fake de manual para meter miedo. Será un 40%/45% como mucho gracias a la acción del gobierno.


----------



## ciberobrero (21 Feb 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> La que se nos viene.
> 
> Los distribuidores anuncian subidas de precios del 50 % en los alimentos y bebidas




Según el periolisto, la pandemia de 2020 ha generado problemas logísticos en 2022

Eaaaa


----------



## D_M (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Vayavaya (21 Feb 2022)

A mi me da igual, yo siempre me gasto 20 euros...


----------



## Gekko_ (21 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Que si el socialismo amigo, que si al menos no gobierna la derecha... Stupendo. No entendéis no por dónde os pega el viento, ¿verdad?
> 
> La cosa es que podríamos tener al frente al puto Bas Piñar y la inflación y el virus estarían exactamente donde están, que todo el puto mundo va igual, haya votado lo que haya votado. Aquí o en el continente de al lado.
> 
> Pero si queréis echarle la culpa a la abuela que fuma, pues nada, visto que os funciona con los subnormales que os toman en serio.



No, no es cierto. Esto no es culpa del todo de que nos gobierne la izquierda, pero tiene una buena parte de responsabilidad.

Que por ejemplo, en el mes de agosto tuviéramos la segunda luz más de cara de Europa, un 15% por encima de la media de Europa y solo por detrás de Italia, es, en parte, porque la mitad de la factura son impuestos. Y eso es responsabilidad del que gobierna, que sigue asfixiando a impuestos a la gente, en lugar de reducir chiringuitos y bajar impuestos. Y lo mismo con la gasolina. Que tengamos la cuarta gasolina más cara de Europa, es, en buena medida, por la gran cantidad de impuestos añadidos al precio de la misma. Y eso, es responsabilidad del que gobierna en España.

Y medidas como subir el SMI no ayudan a frenar la inflación. Más bien al contrario. Si tu subes el SMI y la empresa tiene que aumentar los costes laborales, ese aumento, más pronto que tarde, se trasladará en el precio del producto al consumidor final.

Así que sí, tiene una buena parte de responsabilidad quien nos gobierna.


----------



## froiliano (21 Feb 2022)

https://www.elcorteingles.es/supermercado/0110118815101979-el-corte-ingles-mantequilla-sin-sal-anadida-pastilla-250-g/



Esto es mantequilla. A menos de dos euros. Producida en España. Podremos hablar luego de la calidad, si nos gusta más o menos, y otras tantas cosas. 

Todo ello sin perjuicio de que efectivamente los precios están subiendo. 

Pero como he dicho en otro mensaje, la noticia que da lugar al clikbait extremo se refiere a la situación en las ISLAS BALEARES, que tienen peculiaridades respecto a la península como es lógico.


----------



## Sr. Breve (21 Feb 2022)

Janus dijo:


> En burbuja el tema de que de la crisis se sale por inflación está contado.
> Han aprovechado una situación para tener la excusa. La culpa es de todos nosotros que nos hemos lanzado a consumir. Es lo que hay.



sep

cuanto más baja el consumo, más sube la inflación

todo lógico

la culpa siempre nuestra, la impresora no sale en los telediarios, nuestra culpabilidad todos los días


----------



## Informatico77 (21 Feb 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Tenga usted su zasca, puto ignorante de los cojones.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Como eres tonto y, me imagino, muy joven, pues no entiendes nada. Cuando preguntaba que ¿desde cuándo? lo que quería decir es desde cuándo en el tiempo, o sea, cuánto tiempo llevan los combustibles gravados con esos impuestos. Era para darte en tu cara fascista un ZASCA para que te dieras cuenta de que no es desde que salió el virus socialista del COVID, sino de mucho antes. Ignorante. Retrasado.


----------



## elpelos (21 Feb 2022)

Yo entendí el precio de la mantequilla por Kg, que es como debe de trabajarse por distribuidores/productores.
Es cierto que es una noticia de las islas baleares, pero suele ser más barato el transporte marítimo con sus fletes,que los terrestres para grandes cantidades de mercancia


----------



## Charlatan (21 Feb 2022)

voy al super y todo tiene cadas vez menos fecha.....indicativo que no se vende una puta mierda.........


----------



## sopelmar (21 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 952043



Aceite de girasol hidrogenada un invento de napoleón 
El Tulipán se hace en getxo 








Factoria de Unilever en Leioa, antigua AGRA (Acidos Grasos y Derivados) - Wikimapia


Factoría de la multinacional donde se procesan aproximadamente 55000 toneladas de aceites y grasas refinadas y se fabrican cerca de 100000 toneladas de margarinas, mahonesas y ketchup. Entre los principales productos que salen de esta factoría se encuentran las marcas Flora, Tulipán, Artúa...



wikimapia.org


----------



## Benedicto Camela (21 Feb 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Como eres tonto y, me imagino, muy joven, pues no entiendes nada. Cuando preguntaba que ¿desde cuándo? lo que quería decir es desde cuándo en el tiempo, o sea, cuánto tiempo llevan los combustibles gravados con esos impuestos. Era para darte en tu cara fascista un ZASCA para que te dieras cuenta de que no es desde que salió el virus socialista del COVID, sino de mucho antes. Ignorante. Retrasado.



Poner un 50% de impuestos sobre un bien o servicio es una medida SOCIALISTA, independientemente de quién la haga o cuándo se haga. Tu pregunta es tan estúpida como tú. No importa desde cuándo sea así, no deja de ser una medida socialista con el paso del tiempo ni nada parecido.

La culpa de esta situación es del socialismo, al ser esta una medida socialista, que es lo que yo he dicho.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Feb 2022)

La subida es natural, los precios de la energia estan disparados y los margenes de la cadena de distribucion estan al limite. O se suben precios o entramos en perdidas lo que nos llevara directamente a problemas reales en el suministro de alimentos.

Nos vamos a comer una inflacion en comida de flipar y en lo demas va a ser brutal, ninguno de los que estamos aqui hemos conocido nada igual, y si, ahora les toca que nos expliquen como se vive y se empobrece a la poblacion los venezolanos y los argentinos que salieron de sus paises huyendo del sistema economico que los arruino para venirse a España  a repetir el modelo.

La factura de luz que me ha entrado este mes da miedo, justo el doble que el año pasado, y me ha dolido y puedo pagarla pero si tengo una tienda o un bar con 4 congeladores o disparo precios o voy a palmar pasta cada mes. 

Lo curioso es que muchos españoles no ven venir el desastre, continuaran gastando a credito y cuando tengan deudas inasumibles llegara el BCE a subir tipos, entonces si veremos el madmax tan ansiado y si, tiene toda la pinta de octubre, increible.


----------



## froiliano (21 Feb 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> Yo entendí el precio de la mantequilla por Kg, que es como debe de trabajarse por distribuidores/productores.
> Es cierto que es una noticia de las islas baleares, pero suele ser más barato el transporte marítimo con sus fletes,que los terrestres para grandes cantidades de mercancia



En productos secos puedo comprar lo del barco, pero en perecederos como es el caso... Porque la mantequilla transportada tiene que ir refrigerada si quieres que juguemos con el ejemplo que se está usando.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Feb 2022)

Cuando gobierne la derecha se van a enterar


----------



## sopelmar (21 Feb 2022)

En mi casa solo se cocina con *aceite de oliva virgen extra*, tengo el precio bastante controlado desde que usamos euros, vagamente recuerdo que en pesetas rondaba las 300 o 400 pts el litro según marcas son unos 2 o 2,5 euros, alo que voy, durante años el precio era estable y lo he comprado a 3 euros litro pero por alguna razón empezó a subir y a subir y paro en los 6 euros litro y se ha mantenido en ese precio otra pila de años (10) pero desde el 2021 y con esta inflación vuelve a subir y el sábado lo vi cercano a los 8 euros 
Hay un jilo mítico muy bueno específico sobre el aceite habría que reflotarlo el aceite es parte de nuestra cultura mediterráneo 
Las mantequillas son de los comeranas gabachos e ingleses borrachuzos


----------



## Fermoselle (21 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El viernes pasado en Carrefour: Pepsi Light sin cafeína, hasta hace dos semana a 1,10 €, ahora a 1,60 €, un 45% de aumento.



La del Lidl de dos litracos .. 49 centimos


----------



## ENRABATOR (21 Feb 2022)

Hace años habia una web llamada IPC Real donde se media la cesta de la compra real y no lo que el gobierno maquilla, siempre iba por encima de la oficial. Que pena que ya no exista (o no la encuentre) porque seria la "risa" verla hoy en dia


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Feb 2022)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Ucrania aporta el 75 % del trigo que se consume en España
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



No pidas aquí que se piense más allá de los Pirineos, no funciona.
Todo lo que pasa en España es porque, o bien el PP hizo tal, o el PSOE hizo cual.


----------



## claudiofp (21 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pero no tiene burbujitas



Dos gotitas de fairi y solucionado


----------



## elpelos (21 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> En productos secos puedo comprar lo del barco, pero en perecederos como es el caso... Porque la mantequilla transportada tiene que ir refrigerada si quieres que juguemos con el ejemplo que se está usando.



No. Lo del transporte es por lo comentado que la noticia era de las islas y como que en la peninsulai es diferente. La subida nos la vamos a comer igual.
Lo de la mantequilla es por los foreros que te decían el precio de 200 gr o250gr


----------



## El Lonchafinista (21 Feb 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> En los "Supercor" (de elcorteingles) cierran los contenedores de basura con candados, los cuales los abren solo para meter productos en ellos o para abrirlos cuando saben que vienen los de la basura. Cuando se les pregunta por qué hacen eso responden que es política de empresa hacerlo, ya que da mala imagen que los vagabundos husmeen en los contenedores aledaños a sus establecimientos.



Qué hijos de puta, uno de mis primeros trabajo fue en un súper en verano y yo hablaba con la gente de fuera cuando sacaba todo se tiraba a la basura de una manera accesible y lo bueno en la parte superior del contenedor.


----------



## gotelez (21 Feb 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 951927





Iron John dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 951931





f700b dijo:


> Almenos no nos gobierna la extrema derecha





el segador dijo:


> Haz que pase....



Grandes aportaciones las vuestras, sin duda. Make burbuja.info great again


----------



## Murray's (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## NORDWAND (21 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> El agua del cubo de la fregona es más barata y sabe parecido



Y si te descuidas, le sienta mejor al cuerpo.


----------



## Octubrista (21 Feb 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> No, no falta tiempo, sobran otras cosas como la vida cómoda y ludita que excepto tema videojuegos o algún deporte va toda enfocada al malgasto de tiempo y dinero del sacrosanto papo español, la nueva clase media.
> 
> Las mujeres han pasado de ser buenas amas de casa gestoras de los recursos internos de las familias, a asalariadas quemadoras de dinero de sus sueldos, padres y parejas. Lo importante después de hacer una tortilla, ya ves que "logro", es hacerse una foto con ella y colgarla en redes sociales.



Es como dices.

Se puede tener una alimentación muy natural prescindiendo de preparados industriales y precocinados, y no hace falta invertir mucho tiempo.

Es más sano, más barato, etc. 

Todo lo elaborado y alejado de lo natural y fresco, tiene su correspondiente incremento de precio, multiplicado por el % que añade cada uno de los procesos implicados.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (21 Feb 2022)

poco me parece si contribuye a parar a la extrema derecha


----------



## cortoplacista (21 Feb 2022)

Es la operación bikini vía inflación: se os va a quedar un tipín cojonudo.


----------



## jaimegvr (21 Feb 2022)

Una situacion así fue la que provocó las caidas del rey frances, del Zar, del Kaiser aleman y austriaco y del sultan otomano y de Weimar en 1789, 1917,1918, 1919 y 1923.

Al tiempo, que todo esto siempre acaba en guerras.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Feb 2022)

Gekko_ dijo:


> No, no es cierto. Esto no es culpa del todo de que nos gobierne la izquierda, pero tiene una buena parte de responsabilidad.
> 
> Que por ejemplo, en el mes de agosto tuviéramos la segunda luz más de cara de Europa, un 15% por encima de la media de Europa y solo por detrás de Italia, es, en parte, porque la mitad de la factura son impuestos. Y eso es responsabilidad del que gobierna, que sigue asfixiando a impuestos a la gente, en lugar de reducir chiringuitos y bajar impuestos. Y lo mismo con la gasolina. Que tengamos la cuarta gasolina más cara de Europa, es, en buena medida, por la gran cantidad de impuestos añadidos al precio de la misma. Y eso, es responsabilidad del que gobierna en España.
> 
> ...





Gasolina 95 14/02/22​Precio antes de impuestos​Impuestos​Precio final​*impuestos/precio inicial*​​​​​​Polonia​0,773​0,405​1,178 €/l​*52,39%*​Estonia​0,875​0,621​1,496 €/l​*70,97%*​Suecia​1,187​0,855​2,042 €/l​*72,03%*​Rumania​0,787​0,567​1,354 €/l​*72,05%*​Luxemburgo​0,866​0,634​1,500 €/l​*73,21%*​Bulgaria​0,741​0,545​1,286 €/l​*73,55%*​Lituania​0,825​0,623​1,448 €/l​*75,52%*​España​0,830​0,633​1,463 €/l​*76,27%*​Chipre​0,823​0,645​1,468 €/l​*78,37%*​Alemania​0,930​0,736​1,666 €/l​*79,14%*​Eslovaquia​0,805​0,638​1,443 €/l​*79,25%*​Austria​0,809​0,648​1,457 €/l​*80,10%*​República Checa​0,813​0,662​1,475 €/l​*81,43%*​Hungría​0,738​0,606​1,344 €/l​*82,11%*​Grecia​0,872​0,735​1,607 €/l​*84,29%*​Dinamarca​0,887​0,769​1,656 €/l​*86,70%*​Croacia​0,823​0,714​1,537 €/l​*86,76%*​Eslovenia​0,760​0,663​1,422 €/l​*87,24%*​Finlandia​0,983​0,869​1,852 €/l​*88,40%*​Latvia​0,744​0,677​1,420 €/l​*90,99%*​Holanda​0,908​0,840​1,748 €/l​*92,51%*​Portugal​0,836​0,812​1,648 €/l​*97,13%*​Irlanda​0,818​0,871​1,689 €/l​*106,48%*​Belgica​0,845​0,904​1,748 €/l​*106,98%*​Francia​0,807​0,892​1,700 €/l​*110,53%*​Italia​0,783​0,925​1,708 €/l​*118,14%*​Malta​0,553​0,657​1,210 €/l​*118,81%*​


----------



## jaimegvr (21 Feb 2022)

Pues sabed que los saqueos a los supermercados en sudamerica estan a la orden del dia. La gente si no puede pagar, saqueará la comida.


----------



## elpelos (21 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es como dices.
> 
> Se puede tener una alimentación muy natural prescindiendo de preparados industriales y precocinados, y no hace falta invertir mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



No necesariamente. Pan en panificadora. Cremas, algún guiso y postres en robot de cocina, poquísimo tiempo.
Estofados, asados guisos en cocina, horno de gas, requiere su tiempo y la factura del gas Ciudad por las nubes.

Todo muy natural hecho por mí, pero lo del gas Ciudad antieconómico y con necesidad de mucho tiempo.

Lo que si es cierto que la materia prima cada vez más cara y de peor calidad


----------



## gpm (21 Feb 2022)

Fui a carrefour a comprar lo mismo que siempre compro allí y vais a flipar.

Pq esto no ha hecho más que empezar.

Es de 1er curso de economía política. Si imprimes dinero, encima lo tiras en tonterías de feminismo y ecología, déficit público y subes impuestos pues se dispara la inflación 


*No se podía saber*


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (21 Feb 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> La que se nos viene.
> 
> Los distribuidores anuncian subidas de precios del 50 % en los alimentos y bebidas



Se refiere solo a Baleares, precisamente por que necesitan transportar por barco productos de la península.

Yo no he visto aumentos significativos en el super, salvo productos para obesos como la cocacola que esos se aprovechan de cualquier mariconada para subir precios.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (21 Feb 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Fui a carrefour a comprar lo mismo que siempre compro allí y vais a flipar.
> 
> Pq esto no ha hecho más que empezar.
> 
> ...



El carrefour es FRANCÉS, parece mentira que nos los conozcáis.

Y por cierto, mira los tickets por que junto con Alcampo te cobran mal los productos en oferta.


----------



## gpm (21 Feb 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> El carrefour es FRANCÉS, parece mentira que nos los conozcáis.
> 
> Y por cierto, mira los tickets por que junto con Alcampo te cobran mal los productos en oferta.




A mi no me los cobran mal...


----------



## Marvelita (21 Feb 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> La que se nos viene.
> 
> Los distribuidores anuncian subidas de precios del 50 % en los alimentos y bebidas



Subir los precios a lo que lleva es a vender menos porque nadie te va a comprar.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (21 Feb 2022)

Se fija en Argentina, pero que coño me estás comparando.






El control de la inflación, versión argentina


Recientemente, la inflación en Argentina superó el 52%, una de las más elevadas del mundo. En América Latina, dicha cifra es inferior sólo a la correspondiente a Venezuela --un deplorable caso de enfermedad económica terminal--.




egade.tec.mx





Al menos compárame con Italia o Francia no con economías hace años arruinadas.


----------



## Marvelita (21 Feb 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> ¿Falta materia grasa? No hay problema, que regalen liposucciones gratis a cambio de la grasilla. Va a haber para exportar (y no me excluyo)  Todo sea por ayudar al país.
> 
> Sería curioso, porque luego sería como comerte tu propia grasa en la mantequilla y los yogures... Eso sí que es economía circular en estado puro



a cuanto el quilo... doy 25 mas o menos.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (21 Feb 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Subir los precios a lo que lleva es a vender menos porque nadie te va a comprar.



Si no vendes en el mercado autóctono te va a resultar incluso más caro vender fuera salvo sea un producto exclusivo como un vino de marca o un jabugo.

Si quieres vender patatas a Francia vas a tener que competir con una patata autóctona más húmeda y más barata que la de aquí por que producen a porrillo y las traen aquí por cuatro duros.

Carne, solo en Aragón producimos carne para 13 millones de personas y somos 1,3 millones.


----------



## Marvelita (21 Feb 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Gasolina 95 14/02/22​Precio antes de impuestos​Impuestos​Precio final​*impuestos/precio inicial*​​​​​​Polonia​0,773​0,405​1,178 €/l​*52,39%*​Estonia​0,875​0,621​1,496 €/l​*70,97%*​Suecia​1,187​0,855​2,042 €/l​*72,03%*​Rumania​0,787​0,567​1,354 €/l​*72,05%*​Luxemburgo​0,866​0,634​1,500 €/l​*73,21%*​Bulgaria​0,741​0,545​1,286 €/l​*73,55%*​Lituania​0,825​0,623​1,448 €/l​*75,52%*​España​0,830​0,633​1,463 €/l​*76,27%*​Chipre​0,823​0,645​1,468 €/l​*78,37%*​Alemania​0,930​0,736​1,666 €/l​*79,14%*​Eslovaquia​0,805​0,638​1,443 €/l​*79,25%*​Austria​0,809​0,648​1,457 €/l​*80,10%*​República Checa​0,813​0,662​1,475 €/l​*81,43%*​Hungría​0,738​0,606​1,344 €/l​*82,11%*​Grecia​0,872​0,735​1,607 €/l​*84,29%*​Dinamarca​0,887​0,769​1,656 €/l​*86,70%*​Croacia​0,823​0,714​1,537 €/l​*86,76%*​Eslovenia​0,760​0,663​1,422 €/l​*87,24%*​Finlandia​0,983​0,869​1,852 €/l​*88,40%*​Latvia​0,744​0,677​1,420 €/l​*90,99%*​Holanda​0,908​0,840​1,748 €/l​*92,51%*​Portugal​0,836​0,812​1,648 €/l​*97,13%*​Irlanda​0,818​0,871​1,689 €/l​*106,48%*​Belgica​0,845​0,904​1,748 €/l​*106,98%*​Francia​0,807​0,892​1,700 €/l​*110,53%*​Italia​0,783​0,925​1,708 €/l​*118,14%*​Malta​0,553​0,657​1,210 €/l​*118,81%*​



al menos ordenalo


----------



## jotace (21 Feb 2022)

¡Va a consumir su puta madre!!

Marcas blancas y productos básicos ¡mandan!!

Eso es de parvulitos de burbuja.


----------



## el ruinas II (21 Feb 2022)

mirad el lado bueno, con esto se va a salvar el clima, les dejaremos a (sus) nietos un planeta habitable. En españa dentro de muy poco habremos vuelto a los años 50 del siglo pasado. Escasez de todo, energia a precios demenciales, vivienda por las nubes y sueldos tercermundistas. Vamos a ver, que todo esto esta en la agenda 2030, no se porque la gente se va sorprendiendo con cada nuevo efecto de esa mierda.


----------



## Jomach (21 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Interviniendo el mercado. No permitiendo que los productos que generamos en suelo europeo salgan fuera. Entre todos los países, tenemos de todo. De todo. Y de sobra. Solo faltaría gas.
> 
> Y bajándonos los humos, claro está. Eso de “1 euro 4 vienes” tiene que acabarse. Si solo vamos a consumir 1’5 o 2, pues 2 compramos. Y al carajo las ofertas esas. Ya está bien de tirar las toneladas de comidas que desperdiciamos.
> 
> ...



Intervenir los mercados ha sido históricamente muy mal negocio.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Feb 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> al menos ordenalo



Está ordenado en presión fiscal sobre la gasolina, de eso se trataba.


----------



## DVD1975 (21 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> El agua del cubo de la fregona es más barata y sabe parecido



Hombre a mi preocupa la comida carne pescado huevos pan.
Yo puedo vivir sin la coca cola


----------



## Marvelita (21 Feb 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Si no vendes en el mercado autóctono te va a resultar incluso más caro vender fuera salvo sea un producto exclusivo como un vino de marca o un jabugo.
> 
> Si quieres vender patatas a Francia vas a tener que competir con una patata autóctona más húmeda y más barata que la de aquí por que producen a porrillo y las traen aquí por cuatro duros.
> 
> Carne, solo en Aragón producimos carne para 13 millones de personas y somos 1,3 millones.



me referia a que si me suben la pepilight 50 centimos, termino por no comprarla.

Tengo curiosidad por saber si el impuesto al azucar ha tenido resultado.

Esta claro, al menos en la casa de mi madre, que las trescuartas partes de la despensa de mi casa sobran: tomates fritos, y la gran mayoria de conservas enlatadas, los paquetes de pasta, las salchichcas, los jamones de york y baicon... Cuando en realidad la cesta de la compra es muy muy barata si sabes planificarte:

- frutas y verduras a cascoporro
- huevos
- pechugas y contramusulos de pollo
- lomos de merluza, salmon, sepia
- algun filete te ternera gordito o chuleton
- quinoa o arroz de calidad
- cerveza sin alcohol
- batido de proteinas si le das a los hierros o eres deportista, esto y aminoacidos esenciales, los no esenciales te los aportan los huevos.
- cafe

¿Que el lunes te toca pollo con ensalada? ¿Que te comes dos porciones? pues a mediados de mes o finales, cuando la gente ya tiene la cuenta tiritando tu vas y te compras 8 pechugas... que te comes 2 lomos de salmon el martes, pues ese mismo dia 8 lomos.... y asi...

Al inicio de cada semana o cada dos o tres dias te haces un buen caldo de verduras... los restos los haces pure. Cenas caldo con huevos, tortilla. Aprender a hacer sushi con cosas que te gusten esta muy bien, porque comes poco pero te sacias.

Planificas tus comidas y haces el mismo menu todos los meses. Si te apetece unas lentejas, unas fabes, o cualquier cosa de cuchara te vas al casa maria de carretera de confianza y listo.

con 200 - 300 euros puede comer una familia entera; y si eres adulto y haces ayuno intermitente mejor que mejor, y si vives solo y ademas, te haces un dia a la semana ayuno 25 horas...

Eso si: nada de leche, nada de golosinas, nada de pasta, nada de embutidos, nada de cualquier cosa que lleve cosas artificiales, envasada, etc...

*Comer* menos para vivir más
*Hara Hachi Bu*


----------



## jaimegvr (21 Feb 2022)

Es pura especulacion, los supers si les suben el producto un +10%, ellos suben un +25%. "Es que hay inflacion y tal..............".

Si bajan las ventas, ellos bajaran esas subidas, y si se mantienen las ventas, mantendran esas subidas e incluso subiran mas los precios.


----------



## jaimegvr (21 Feb 2022)

En 2002 ELLOS pasaron de las 100 ptas a 1€ de golpe en todo, un +66%.


----------



## hyugaa (21 Feb 2022)

No olvideis de dar las gracias A LOS BANCOS CENTRALES Y SUS IMPRESORAS Y SUS TIPOS DE INTERES AL 0%


TRANQUILOS PARTE DEL PRESTAMO DE LA BCE AYUADARA A LOS FUNCIVAGOS Y LAS LANGOSTAS, Y L RESTO DE LA RED CLIENTELAR Y ALGUNOS POLITICOS


PARA VOSOTROS INFLACIÓN PURA Y DURA RECORDAR NE DEJARAN A NADIE ATRÁS !!!!


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (21 Feb 2022)

En los últimos meses ha subido ya todo muchisimo, veo que los judiazos especuladores nunca tienen suficiente, es necesaria la GUERRA YA, y que se reinicie todo el sistema.


----------



## usuario baneado (21 Feb 2022)

Y por la AP7 los camiones capados a 80kmh para que no coman tanto gasoil. 
Pese a que me cachondee de bares vacíos a partir del día 12 ,ayer hubo buen follón de vuelta de escapada de finde. Esto no va con la gente que aún tiene dinero.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (21 Feb 2022)

En Baleares de aquí poco tendremos que comernos los unos a los otros


----------



## Roberto Malone (21 Feb 2022)

¿La mani para cuando, marisqueros?.


----------



## elmegaduque (21 Feb 2022)

Pero espero que lo hagan con mascarillas.

Lo importante es no morirse de coronavirus.


----------



## Gentilischi (21 Feb 2022)

Pues yo en el LIDL sigo pagando lo mismo por la mantequilla irlanesa.


----------



## imaginARIO (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (21 Feb 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> ...
> Tengo curiosidad por saber si el impuesto al azucar ha tenido resultado.
> ...
> ...



Repercuten esos impuestos, y la pérdida de margen, cargando otros productos.

La mayoría de las grandes superficies reparten la subida de unos productos en otros.

Y eso, hasta que una da el pistoletazo de tal producto, y las demás lo suben.

Por ejemplo, el pan (y su coste de producción) ha subido mucho, pero las grandes superficies siguen manteniendo el precio, y lo que suben son otros productos.

Con la leche, casi lo mismo, casi no ha subido.

Por el contrario suben otros productos que la gente no tiene tan claro qué precio tenían, como las conservas siempre las hay de varios tamaños y diversas), bebidas, etc, o simplemente, las ofertas cada vez son menos y menores.


----------



## vanderwilde (21 Feb 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> En mi casa solo se cocina con *aceite de oliva virgen extra*, tengo el precio bastante controlado desde que usamos euros, vagamente recuerdo que en pesetas rondaba las 300 o 400 pts el litro según marcas son unos 2 o 2,5 euros, alo que voy, durante años el precio era estable y lo he comprado a 3 euros litro pero por alguna razón empezó a subir y a subir y paro en los 6 euros litro y se ha mantenido en ese precio otra pila de años (10) pero desde el 2021 y con esta inflación vuelve a subir y el sábado lo vi cercano a los 8 euros
> Hay un jilo mítico muy bueno específico sobre el aceite habría que reflotarlo el aceite es parte de nuestra cultura mediterráneo
> Las mantequillas son de los comeranas gabachos e ingleses borrachuzos








Aceite de oliva en Gran Formato - Tienda Coosur


Encuentra en esta sección los aceites de oliva en gran formato de Coosur, perfectos para uso familiar y con posibilidad de comprarlos por unidades o cajas.




www.coosur.com





Tres garrafas de 5 litros c/u que nos hemos pillado en el supermercado. Todavía nos salió en algo más barata, diecisiete y pico cada una.

La mantequilla se puede cambiar por la manteca colorá, que hacerla no es tan difícil.

Además, la tostá con el chorreón de aceite y el ajo refregado es lo más sano que hay. Si alguien no quiere que le huela la mui, sin ajo.


----------



## silent lurker (21 Feb 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


>










Que patada se lleva el mono.
Y a la próxima, con barra de hierro a comprar.


----------



## Concursante (21 Feb 2022)

Consecuencias de los desincentivos para el ahorro y la política monetaria del BCE y la FED. Disfruten lo europeizado y socializado, entre otras muchas cosas.



daputi ha muerto dijo:


> la huerta y la granja de europa arrastrada por él hambre; España debería convertirse en una autarquía con cierre de fronteras, salida de todas las organizaciones, crear la bomba atómica en seis meses (capacidad hay para ello) y retroceder 50 años para intentar lograr una vida similar a la de nuestros abuelos, sino con el tiempo, la debilidad como Pueblo y la política social destructora que padecemos nos veremos inmersos en la desaparición, cuando recordemos el nombre de España en un futuro lo asociaremos a la nostalgia de un sueño imposible de conseguir, el hambre física nos devorará.



Puestos a pedir, que crezca oro de los arboles también y que se acabe el hambre en el mundo. España se convierte en una autarquía y no se de donde sale la energía, electróncia, microchips, etc. Por no hablar del tema monetario


----------



## ciudadlibre (21 Feb 2022)

contra un subidon asi, a los remeros solo nos quedara el ayuno permanente


----------



## sopelmar (21 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Repercuten esos impuestos, y la pérdida de margen, cargando otros productos.
> 
> La mayoría de las grandes superficies reparten la subida de unos productos en otros.
> 
> ...



Hay que gastarse 40 euros en aceite para que el envío sea gratis, has mirado fecha de caducidad? El envasado en enero 22 es el ultimo supongo del cosechado en otoño


----------



## ANS² (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Autómata (21 Feb 2022)

Veremos cual será la subida del SMI el próximo año, en Alemania ya anda por los 1.621 € ¿no?.


----------



## Lubinillo (21 Feb 2022)

he leido has donde dice que falta grasa jajajaja es de risa el puto articulo, estoy pensando en hacerme una liposucción y vender la que me sobra

*Los productos lácteos se han encarecido por la falta de materia grasa en la Península y a nivel internacional*


----------



## manottas (21 Feb 2022)

Cuando un experto dice que nos ha pillado por sorpresa, me echo a temblar. Son como los analistas economicos explicando lo que no vieron.

O los expertos son muy tontos o los burbujos somos muy listos porque los mas viejos del lugar hace tiempo que lo llevamos diciendo.

Une pandemia con reduccion de produccion, distribucion y demanda parando el pais; unes una inflaccion real casi de dos digitos regalando dinero a la gente sin trabajar y obligando a los empresarios a pagar sin producir, ademas subes la energia y los combustibles, y tienes al "tito Biden" recordando sus mejores tiempos de Señor de la Guerra con alzehimer amenazando a la primera productora mundial de energia, fertilizantes y alimentos basicos como el trigo, cebada, avena, girasol, remolacha azucarera, etc.... y para rizar el rizo alli en España los politicos se dedican a jugar con la economia basica subiendo artificialmente los sueldos y obligando a subir el SMI....pues luego no te vengas quejando de que sube todo porque no hay Dios que asuma el incremento de tantos costes. 

Aqui en USA los precios han subido bestialmente. Como minimo un 10% en la alimentacion. Pero la leche, carne, pescados, refrescos y gasolina han subido mas de un 25%


----------



## Digamelon (21 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Pero nada, vosotros seguid hablando de Ayuso, del covid y de Ucrania, que mola más.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (21 Feb 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


>



el covid y esto está mas relacionado que ucrania, con la inflacion se cargan lo que tenga la gente guardado, dinero digital, control, sin vx o si protestas por la gasolina no hay cuenta bancaria


----------



## Dj Puesto (21 Feb 2022)

Esto casi ala vez que salen los asnos rebuznando de las macrogranjas, que podemos tenga aunque solo sea un escaño es un insulto a los españoles. 

Pronto se verá burgues comer 3 veces al día, muchos prefieren recortarse su bienestar antes que admitir que son gilipollas


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (21 Feb 2022)

Da igual, lo importante es que VOX no gobierne.


----------



## Tiresias (21 Feb 2022)

Mientras la tele, los bozales y las vacuñas sean gratix... a los borregos les da igual.


----------



## Teuro (21 Feb 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Es la operación bikini vía inflación: se os va a quedar un tipín cojonudo.



Estamos comiendo (y cagando) por encima de nuestras posibilidades, además la transición energética significa que menos coche y más el ir a San Fernando, un ratito a pie y otro caminando. Ciertamente vamos a perder las lorzas, pero claro, vamos a estar más cerca de tener el tipín de los presos de los campos de concentración que de los supuestos "desarrapados" musculetas que saltan la verja de Ceuta y Melila.


----------



## Teuro (21 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Una situacion así fue la que provocó las caidas del rey frances, del Zar, del Kaiser aleman y austriaco y del sultan otomano y de Weimar en 1789, 1917,1918, 1919 y 1923.
> 
> Al tiempo, que todo esto siempre acaba en guerras.



La "plebe" y la "chusma" están muy "aburguesadas", estos hasta que no les quiten el netflix y el pornhub no se movilizan, jamás fue tan barato tener a los esclavos dominados.


----------



## frankie83 (21 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El viernes pasado en Carrefour: Pepsi Light sin cafeína, hasta hace dos semana a 1,10 €, ahora a 1,60 €, un 45% de aumento.



Ojalá las pongan a 5 euros y ganamos todos en Salud ;-)


----------



## Teuro (21 Feb 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> El carrefour es FRANCÉS, parece mentira que nos los conozcáis.
> 
> Y por cierto, mira los tickets por que junto con Alcampo te cobran mal los productos en oferta.



El carrefour, que descojone: "Oferta, pack ahorro, paquete de 2 productos por 9,95€", luego vas y miras el precio unitario y es 4.55€ (o algo por el estilo).


----------



## Euron G. (21 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Pepsi light?
> Qué tipo de filias tiene la gente?
> Por cierto esto es una brutalidad de ser cierto



Debes tener en cuenta, amigo, que algunos sujetos se refieren a su chorba como "mi mano". ¿Qué clase de elegancia y buen gusto pueden tener personas así?


----------



## Derroition Man (21 Feb 2022)

Nah, la borregada va a tragar con todo y encantada, siguen en shock con la plandemia y la muerte "ejjque ha muerto mucha gentee".

Un simple chasquido de dedos de Perro Sanchez y vuelven a ponerse el bozal...


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (21 Feb 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 952329


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Feb 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Y dirán que la inflación es del 6 por ciento, en fin...



Pero si descontamos la inflación estamos pagando todo a precios de 1956. Haz que pase.


----------



## al loro (21 Feb 2022)

Yo siempre le echo 20 moscas..


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El viernes pasado en Carrefour: Pepsi Light sin cafeína, hasta hace dos semana a 1,10 €, ahora a 1,60 €, un 45% de aumento.



Prueba la Mercadona Zero Zero sin cafeína. Desde que la probé, dejé la Pepsi. Y como _bonus_, encima cuesta 55 céntimos.


----------



## Patito Feo (21 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo 15 meses avisandolo aquí. Las subidas en origen al agricultor, van a trasladarse al consumidor. Y como he dicho siempre: Las subidas están siendo de hasta un 300% en muchos, muchísimos insumos. Suponiendo que hayan, que algunos están agotados.
> 
> Así que no os creáis que este 50% de subida va a ser puntual. Se va a ir todo, como mínimo, al doble de su precio actual.
> 
> ...




Subida de transporte un 11%


----------



## manottas (21 Feb 2022)

Kiral dijo:


> Llevo 15 meses avisandolo aquí. Las subidas en origen al agricultor, van a trasladarse al consumidor. Y como he dicho siempre: Las subidas están siendo de hasta un 300% en muchos, muchísimos insumos. Suponiendo que hayan, que algunos están agotados.
> 
> Así que no os creáis que este 50% de subida va a ser puntual. Se va a ir todo, como mínimo, al doble de su precio actual.
> 
> ...



Y los chinos jugando con los suministros .... forzando la maquina para ser primera potencia del mundo con la excusa del covid antes que el primer mundo de por concluida la pandemia y no pueda cerrar mas puertos, ciudades y parar producion por el bicho.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Feb 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> la huerta y la granja de europa arrastrada por él hambre; España debería convertirse en una autarquía con cierre de fronteras, salida de todas las organizaciones, crear la bomba atómica en seis meses (capacidad hay para ello) y retroceder 50 años para intentar lograr una vida similar a la de nuestros abuelos, sino con el tiempo, la debilidad como Pueblo y la política social destructora que padecemos nos veremos inmersos en la desaparición, cuando recordemos el nombre de España en un futuro lo asociaremos a la nostalgia de un sueño imposible de conseguir, el hambre física nos devorará.



Fuera de €uero es el primer pasó. 

Ser dueños de nuestro país y nuestro futuro. 

No esclavos de Europa y otros países.


----------



## TomásPlatz (21 Feb 2022)

Corren malos tiempos


----------



## Skara (21 Feb 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Mientras la tele, los bozales y las vacuñas sean gratix... a los borregos les da igual.



Si, pero la cesta de la compra va a resultar milagrera.. lo van a entender hasta los borregos, algunos dejarán por lo menos de balar.


----------



## jaimegvr (21 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La "plebe" y la "chusma" están muy "aburguesadas", estos hasta que no les quiten el netflix y el pornhub no se movilizan, jamás fue tan barato tener a los esclavos dominados.



El hambre y el mono de cerveza, haran milagros.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 952043



Menuda estafa.


----------



## Ghosterin (21 Feb 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Un fascista con tu nivel intelectual no es cosa rara. Es que no sé ni cómo te respondo porque no hay por dónde cogerte. ¿Desde cuándo están gravados los combustibles con esos impuestos? ¿Has nacido antes de ayer?



Un gobierno que de verdad fuera "progresista" bajaría, como mínimo temporalmente, el porcentaje de impuestos especiales con los que están gravados bienes imprescindibles como la electricidad o los combustibles, para así absorber la subida de precios provocada por la inflación (monetaria, producto de todo el dinero impreso para pagar las ayudas COVID, o no monetaria, debido a la escasez de oferta de materias primas).


----------



## sirpask (21 Feb 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Asi es ... Determinadas cosas si no pueden producirse a precios asequibles o se dedicarán unicamente a la exportacion o simplemente no se produciran porque la gente a determinados precios no podrá comprarlas. Si no puedes comprar cordero (de solomillo y ternera o pescadillas ya ni hablamos) pues la gente compra pollo y conejo o coliflor ...



El conejo es arriculo de lujo. Casi 10€/kilo.

Cada dia se va a comer peor. Por lo tanto las que salen ganando son las.
farmacéuticas.


----------



## Jake el perro (21 Feb 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> El carrefour es FRANCÉS, parece mentira que nos los conozcáis.
> 
> Y por cierto, mira los tickets por que junto con Alcampo te cobran mal los productos en oferta.



Cierto, el otro día me cobraron mal dos productos rebajados al 50% por fecha próxima de consumo, total que me devolvieron el doble por política de empresa, con lo que me salieron gratis.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (21 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> A ver sin perjuicio de que la subida de precios es real, que lo es, el título es un clickbait de tomo y lomo; y luego la gente entra a comentar como miuras.
> 
> El puto artículo se refiere a subidas en las *ISLAS BALEARES*, islas con un condicionante especial dado que como indica el artículo las mercancías llegan por barco y al incremento de precios per se de los productos, se suma el incremento de los fletes como dice la propia noticia...
> 
> ...


----------



## Remero consentido (21 Feb 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> La que se nos viene.
> 
> Los distribuidores anuncian subidas de precios del 50 % en los alimentos y bebidas




¿ Pero no habían subido ya los precios ?


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (21 Feb 2022)

Recordad que la teletransportación no está aún inventada y tampoco existe el gobierno que baja la fiscalidad de los carburantes para contener los precios del transporte de mercancías.


----------



## Gorkako (21 Feb 2022)

No sé que es peor ... la subida del 50% o consumir pepsi light


----------



## Gorgojo Rojo (21 Feb 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> La que se nos viene.
> 
> Los distribuidores anuncian subidas de precios del 50 % en los alimentos y bebidas



Alguien debe ponerse manos a la obra y justificar lo que cobra.

En este sentido, me permito traer aquí el literal del art. 127.1 del Tratado de Funcionamiento de la Unión Europea (TFUE)

_"*El objetivo principal del Sistema Europeo de Bancos Centrales, denominado en lo sucesivo "SEBC", será mantener la estabilidad de precios."*._

También el art. 2 de los ESTATUTOS DEL SISTEMA EUROPEO DE BANCOS CENTRALES Y DEL BANCO CENTRAL EUROPEO 

"_De conformidad con el apartado 1 del artículo 127 y con el apartado 2 del artículo 282 del Tratado de Funcionamiento de la Unión Europea, el objetivo primordial del SEBC será mantener la estabilidad de precios._"

Veremos si al final es lo de siempre, es decir, en primer lugar cobrar y luego, si eso, pues ya....


----------



## elpelos (21 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, otra subidas de precio que no se habla es en la *cerveza*.

Los cerveceros advierten de subidas “récord” en el precio de la cerveza


----------



## elpelos (21 Feb 2022)

Por cierto el articulo habla de las Islas Baleares, cuyo condicionante no es tanto el transporte como que es un mercado cautivo. Pero para los que piensen que en la península sera diferente (mas leve) les dejo el siguiente enlace

Al borde de una crisis mundial: Rabobank avisa del aumento ''bíblico'' de los precios de los alimentos


----------



## thanos2 (21 Feb 2022)

Bolsas de patatas fritas a 1,20-1,50-1,70, y valían 1,10.


----------



## gester (21 Feb 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Prueba la Mercadona Zero Zero sin cafeína. Desde que la probé, dejé la Pepsi. Y como _bonus_, encima cuesta 55 céntimos.



Pues si pruebas a hacer un zumo con fruta del mercado de toda la vida, lo flipas. Os metéis unas mierdas al cuerpo ....


----------



## zapatitos (21 Feb 2022)

En las islas están disfrutando del covidiotismo y del no tendrás nada pero serás más feliz bastante más que aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Feb 2022)

gester dijo:


> Pues si pruebas a hacer un zumo con fruta del mercado de toda la vida, lo flipas. Os metéis unas mierdas al cuerpo ....



Si te digo lo que se mete la gente los fines de semana te da algo. Y tú preocupado por los refrescos...


----------



## sivigliano (21 Feb 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Que no pasa nada! que si la comida sube el 50% y la luz sube un 1000% se paga y punto! Esto solo afecta a los cuatro agarraos del foro (como ya me dijo un conocido forero cuyo nick empieza por "Dabu" y termina por "ti").
> 
> Tenemos a Morad que hace rap, deberiamos sentirnos muy orgullosos de ser un pais moderno.
> 
> Si manana dice que la comida sube 1.000.000 %, ya os digo que NO PASA ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA.



Si pasa. Cuidado que la comida son palabras mayores. Subidas salvajes de las que se habla no son 20 ó 30 céntimos el litro de gasolina. Nos vamos directos a economía de supervivencia con el colapso que ello implica. Hay niveles de inflación tolerables y otros que no.


----------



## Jordanpt (21 Feb 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> En los "Supercor" (de elcorteingles) cierran los contenedores de basura con candados, los cuales los abren solo para meter productos en ellos o para abrirlos cuando saben que vienen los de la basura. Cuando se les pregunta por qué hacen eso responden que es política de empresa hacerlo, ya que da mala imagen que los vagabundos husmeen en los contenedores aledaños a sus establecimientos.



Dime que Supercor hace eso ya que yo conozco 5 o 6 y ninguno hace eso, todos tienen sus rebusca contenedores y sus voluntarios de Caritas recogiendo comida con fecha de caducidad próxima.

No sabéis la cantidad de gente que come por la cara.


----------



## Rodomaster (21 Feb 2022)

no solo de doritos y cruzcampos puede bibir un onvre :V


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Baubens2 (21 Feb 2022)

Esto se soluciona decretando los precios


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Feb 2022)

Podemos y PSOE han definido rico como

"Aquel trabajador del sector privado"


----------



## IMPULSES (21 Feb 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Si pasa. Cuidado que la comida son palabras mayores. Subidas salvajes de las que se habla no son 20 ó 30 céntimos el litro de gasolina. Nos vamos directos a economía de supervivencia con el colapso que ello implica. Hay niveles de inflación tolerables y otros que no.



Supongo que la gente ante esta subida desenfrenada de los precios habrá pensado en dejar de pagar los prestamos e hipotecas.


----------



## Baubens2 (21 Feb 2022)

Acostumbrarse al agua del grifo y a los garbaanzos


----------



## Sr Julian (21 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El viernes pasado en Carrefour: Pepsi Light sin cafeína, hasta hace dos semana a 1,10 €, ahora a 1,60 €, un 45% de aumento.



Si gobernase VOX no tendiras pepsi light sin cafeina, 0,0, apta para veganos y celiacos.


----------



## ArmiArma (21 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y encima en los 70 éramos más ecológicos que ahora. Cero plástico, ibas a la lechería y te llenaban la botella de leche, ibas a la bodega y te rellenaban la botella de vino, el resto de bebidas con envase retornable, no te envasaban 3 plátanos o te cubrían de plástico una lechuga o un calabacín, ibas al mercado y comprabas lo fresco para dos días y con las sobras, nuestras madres se inventaban un plato pata aprovecharlas



Residuos, que son consecuencia de las estrictas medidas de seguridad sanitario-alimentarias que las propias autoridades han ido implantando y que luego nosotros HEREJES DE LA NATURAZ para no arder en el infierno, en nuestra casa dividiremos por categorías y depositaremos convenientemente en unos contenedores cada día más sucios y pm para abrir, y que así, la empresa designada por la institución, como puede ser, por ejemplo, Ferrovial, se encargue de cerrar (y facturar) el sello de un círculo de acreditación ecológica, que nos salvará a la humanidad y a nuestro planeta.


----------



## skan (21 Feb 2022)

No pasa nada, subirán los impuestos un 100% y los sueldos otro 100% y todo solucionado.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (21 Feb 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Si te digo lo que se mete la gente los fines de semana te da algo. ...



Si sólo fuera los fines de semana....


----------



## Play_91 (21 Feb 2022)

Habrá que hacer acopio de alimentos


----------



## jorobachov (21 Feb 2022)

Pero la gente debe saber que la factura de luz es mensual !!! Que fascistas son


----------



## Babyboomer (21 Feb 2022)

al menos se ha parado ala ultraderecha,,,,. Oh wait!


----------



## Kalanders (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## nose.nomeconsta (21 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> A ver sin perjuicio de que la subida de precios es real, que lo es, el título es un clickbait de tomo y lomo; y luego la gente entra a comentar como miuras.
> 
> El puto artículo se refiere a subidas en las *ISLAS BALEARES*, islas con un condicionante especial dado que como indica el artículo las mercancías llegan por barco y al incremento de precios per se de los productos, se suma el incremento de los fletes como dice la propia noticia...
> 
> ...



A la borregada no le interesa la verdad, solo le interesa "su verdad". 

¿Mejor ejemplo de esto? El auge de VOX, un partido de la élite a quienes el proletariado aplaude con la orejas.


----------



## Tronio (21 Feb 2022)

Os recuerdo la subida Iva de la comida y bebida ,reclamemos su bajada.









Polonia elimina el IVA de los alimentos básicos para combatir la inflación


Desde febrero, solo se gravarán los productos que no se consideran de primera necesidad, como el marisco



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## veismuler (21 Feb 2022)

Como se decía con la gasofa yo solo me gasto 10 €..


----------



## Lexuss (21 Feb 2022)

La verdad que ha tardado más de lo esperado, pero al final la tenemos aqui
La crisis cada vez es mas palpable y aunque joda reconocerlo va joder a los de siempre, sector privado, mientras que el publico apenas la notara

El estado no está por hacer ajustes y sí por joder al remero medio,subiendole los impuestos


----------



## SaRmY (21 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> A ver sin perjuicio de que la subida de precios es real, que lo es, el título es un clickbait de tomo y lomo; y luego la gente entra a comentar como miuras.
> 
> El puto artículo se refiere a subidas en las *ISLAS BALEARES*, islas con un condicionante especial dado que como indica el artículo las mercancías llegan por barco y al incremento de precios per se de los productos, se suma el incremento de los fletes como dice la propia noticia...
> 
> ...



El transporte a las Baleares no justifica ese 50% de subida, si fuese a Canarias que está a + de 2000km pues vale, pero si en Baleares dicen que va a subir eso, en la península un 30-35% no nos lo quita nadie.


----------



## Matriz_81 (22 Feb 2022)

Al NOM no le gusta que reciclemos alimentos (por eso, a mi sí).


Acabo de venir de recoger alimentos de varios supermercados. No me falta de nada: yogures (todo tipo de sabores), plátanos, caquis, alcachofas, lasañas, arroces, peras, tomates, manzanas, patatas, piñas, lechugas... Además, encontré alimentos no perecederos (aceite de oliva, cremas de coco...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## yixikh (22 Feb 2022)

Baleares


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El viernes pasado en Carrefour: Pepsi Light sin cafeína, hasta hace dos semana a 1,10 €, ahora a 1,60 €, un 45% de aumento.



Compra gaseosa que sabe igual y Cuesta 0,25 1,5L


----------



## Abort&cospelo (22 Feb 2022)

Hay que pagar a mucho funcionario huevon y a tanto moronegro improductivo. Es lo que tiene ser la furcia de Europa. Sin paguitas este pais se va a la mierda.


----------



## Hermericus (22 Feb 2022)

Ya han subido entre el 20% y 30% y mas muchiiiiiiiiiiisimas cosas.


Menos mal que el Viruelo ha subido el salario mínimo....     

Yo no bebo bebidas carbonatadas, a lo sumo algun Aquarius cuando hago ejercicio. Hace AÑOS que no me tomo una Coca Cola. Siempre habrá algun agua que cueste 0,40€ o por ahí el envase de 1,5l

Esta semana compré Sousas, que estaba a 0,35€. Me suelo comprar Cabreiroá, pero cuando está de oferta 3x2, hace tiempo que no la veo.

Pero bueno. Acostumbrarse a que si gastabas una media de 250€ al mes para comer por persona, pasarás a gastar 350 € minimo. Ah, y adios los menus del dia a 10€. Todos subirán 2€ minimo. Veremos cuanto sube el Big Mac, que es el standar de precio.


----------



## omin0na (22 Feb 2022)

daputi ha muerto dijo:


> la huerta y la granja de europa arrastrada por él hambre; España debería convertirse en una autarquía con cierre de fronteras, salida de todas las organizaciones, crear la bomba atómica en seis meses (capacidad hay para ello) y retroceder 50 años para intentar lograr una vida similar a la de nuestros abuelos, sino con el tiempo, la debilidad como Pueblo y la política social destructora que padecemos nos veremos inmersos en la desaparición, cuando recordemos el nombre de España en un futuro lo asociaremos a la nostalgia de un sueño imposible de conseguir, el hambre física nos devorará.



Donde hay que firmar?


----------



## Pepeprisas (22 Feb 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> La que se nos viene.
> 
> Los distribuidores anuncian subidas de precios del 50 % en los alimentos y bebidas



Me hace gracia cuando dicen que el desabastecimiento y demás es por la pandemia, LA GENTE NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA.
Mientras las principales compañías marítimas han bajado su tránsito y subido sus precios desde 2020 obteniendo beneficios históricos:








Maersk multiplica sus beneficios por más de seis en 2021 – El Mercantil


El gigante marítimo incrementa su presencia en el transporte de productos de comercio electrónico de gran volumen con la adquisición de Pilot




elmercantil.com


----------



## alexforum (22 Feb 2022)

Próximamente en sus pantallas:
“Los españoles por fin son Billonarios gracias a la subida del smi”


----------

